# Saltwater / Reef Tank Of The Month - July 2008



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Get your pictures uploaded so we can take votes on the saltwater or reef tank of the month. 
Nominate tanks in this thread and we'll run a vote after we get the submissions. You may nominate yourself or someone else's tank.
Once the vote starts, no new tanks can be entered, you'll need to wait till next month. 
Winner will receive a tank of the month seal in their profile. 
So get your picture posted on this thread asap to try and win the vote!


----------



## FraggleRock (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my 125 AGA.

I run an AquaFuge Pro Large and it has 2 CPR 18 watt CF lights, as well as kelp, live fiji, some filtering corals, inverts, chaeto and some other kind of algae... a rope algae. 

I use phosban and ammonia filters in my water flow.

I use a large skimmer, rated for my size aquarium and am also using an Oceanic Skimmer rated for 75 gallons in a skimmer box, on the other side of the tank.

Dual overflow boxes, keep debris off of the floor, and 4 powerheads lift it continuously so that the fish have clean water.

Corals contained are many soft corals, and I will always be up for trades, if someone is interested in trading back and forth.

I run 6' long 4 bulb T5HO lights, as well as a CF 6' long 96 watt retrofitted setup.

Fans consist of 2 6" fans to keep lighting heat from surface water in the hooded area.

Heaters are kept in the fuge.

I supplement when necessary with iodine, trace elements, alkaline/calcium #1 and #2, Purple Up and other supplements as necessary.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

OK lets close the entries here and take a vote! 
I will start a thread with the voting and reply here with the link. 
1 sec


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

OK visit this thread and vote for your favorite:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f18/poll-saltwater-tank-month-june-2008-a-347.html


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

wow to the both of you! awesome looking tanks. yes i did vote...and the winner is.....?????????


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

You have a nice tank both of you!! I like saltwaters aquarium, it is so beautiful! But just one vote... hm.... done!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Results here, we have a winner! 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f18/poll-saltwater-tank-month-july-2008-a-347.html


----------

